# Nette Mädels zum Biken im Raum Bochum (Umkreis 60 km) gesucht, Alter und Können egal



## froti (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, wir sind zwei Mädels (28J. und 38J.) und haben im letzten Jahr unsere Leidenschaft fürs Biken entdeckt. Wir wohnen an der Kemnade in Bochum und möchten gerne noch andere schöne Touren kennenlernen.

Status: Anfängerinnen mit Mut zu mehr...
Kondition ist ganz ok, für 60 km Flachetappe und 40 km durch die Dornen (mit ausreichend Schnack- und Snackpausen) reichts.

Wer hat Lust und Zeit gemeinsam mit uns zu radeln?

Laura und Alex


----------



## radfee2000 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr beiden, 
ich (39) komme aus RE und bin am WE gerne in der Haard unterwegs. Wenn ihr mal Lust habt in der Gegend zu fahren, bin ich gerne dabei! Ansonsten schaut doch mal bei "Mädels aus dem Pott" vorbei. Das dürfte eventuell auch passen, auch wenn das Team schon voll ist. 
Oder trifft frau sich dann hier??? !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (24. Oktober 2009)

Namd.... 

Ich bin nen einsames "Aylien" (34) aus Hagen (da es hier leider sehr wenig bikende Frauen gibt), und komme ab und an an der Kemnade auf meiner Ausdauerrunde vorbei 

Wenn ihr mal nen wenig die Hagen/EN/MK Ecke kennenlernen wollt, sagt Bescheid, dann treffen wir uns mal auf einen Weibernachmittag hier


----------



## Elmo66 (24. Oktober 2009)

Nabend zusammen,

ich (43) bin aus Witten und wenn ich nächste Mal eine Runde drehe poste ich einfach mal hier rein
Wäre dann auf Wittener Gebiet...

Servus, Elmo66


----------



## SteffiTycoon (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ihr 2,

ich komme auch aus der Ecke - gerade mal 5 km weiter die Ruhr runter.
Habe mich auch vor kurzem hier angemeldet, um nicht mehr allein zu fahren. Jetzt bin ich in dem WP-Team aus'm Pott.

Vielleicht können wir auch mal zusammen fahren?

Viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## froti (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

in der Haard waren wir vorgestern unterwegs. Super Gegend, aber der Förster ist furchteinflößend
Er hat uns mit dem Auto verfolgt und uns gestellt.

Würden die Haard gerne besser kennenlernen.Vor allem försterfreie Wege.

Sind nicht so chatgeübt,was bedeuten die smileys mit dem Bier?

Gruß
Laura u. Alex


----------



## froti (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Steffi,

klar, gerne. 

Wir wollen heute (gegen 12.30 in Hattigen) los.

Sonst klappts vermutlich erst wieder nächsten Sonntag. Bekommen Familienbesuch.

Gruß
Laura und Alex


----------



## froti (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi elmo,

kein Grund zu weinen, bin ja auch schon fast 40.
Schließen uns gerne mal spontan an.

Gruß
Laura und Alex


----------



## froti (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

schön, dass sich doch so viele melden.

Wir würden auch die "einsame Alien-Runde" in Hagen ausprobieren.

Grüße
Laura und Alex


----------



## apoptygma (25. Oktober 2009)

froti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schön, dass sich doch so viele melden.
> 
> ...



Fein, das freut  Einfach mal melden, wenn ihr Lust habt, dann klären wir kurz ab, welche Rahmenbedingungen (Strecke/Höhenmeter) Euch liegen würde und dann ziehen wir mal los


----------



## radfee2000 (27. Oktober 2009)

froti schrieb:


> ...aber der Förster ist furchteinflößend
> Er hat uns mit dem Auto verfolgt und uns gestellt.
> 
> ...Sind nicht so chatgeübt,was bedeuten die smileys mit dem Bier?


 
 Seid Ihr sicher, dass es ein Förster war??? Vielleicht eher ein Lustmolch... 
Ich habe dort jedenfalls noch NIE einen Förster gesehen und für Lustmolche bin ich zu schnell  !!!

bedeutet, dass wir auch gerne anschließend noch ein Radler oder eine Apfelschorle trinken könnten!
(Die Frage war doch wohl nicht ernst gemeint?!)
Z.B. am Samstag, wenn ich wieder einen schöne herbstliche Haardrunde fahren werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froti (27. Oktober 2009)

Samstag geht leider nicht, bekommen Familienbesuch aus Nürnberg

Also, der Molch hatte gar keine Lust, ergo => kein Lustmolch

Er war ziemlich grün und braun gekleidet, trug eine seltsame Mütze, war bewaffnet, hat Vorträge über Wildschweine, Rehe und sonstige Waldbewohner gehalten und , und, und...

Aber wir hatten vermutlich einfach Pech und der schaut nur ab und an mal in seinem Revier vorbei.
Wir fürchten aber weder Förster, noch Wilschweine und Molche aller Art.

Vielleicht klappt es ja dennoch bald und dann auch gerne mit anschließendem


----------



## radfee2000 (29. Oktober 2009)

froti schrieb:


> Wir fürchten aber weder Förster, noch Wildschweine und Molche aller Art.


 
So ists recht , Furcht ist sowieso ein schlechter Berater!!!

Dann viel Spass mit der Familie und auf ein anderes Mal hier, in BO oder EN.


----------



## Ani (29. Oktober 2009)

würd mich euch auch gern mal anschließen, in der haard würd ich auch super gern  mal wieder fahren, war da schon lange nicht mehr. normalerweise fahre ich auf meiner "haushalde" haniel, kann das bike aber auch mal ins auto packen

meine kondition ist allerdings recht bescheiden...


----------



## mountymaus (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage. Ich bin mindestens 1 mal pro Jahr für eine Woche in Essen und würde gern mal wissen,
ob jemand dort ist und mit mir durch die Gegend düst...


----------



## froti (31. Oktober 2009)

Wenig Kondition ist nicht so tragisch, man kann ja warten bis alle den Berg naufg`schnauft sind

Runter gehts ja dann fast von alleine.

Versuchen wir doch mal einen Termin zu finden. Also bei uns gings nächsten Mittwoch so gegen 15 Uhr in der Haard, oder sonst Samstag, aber auch erst später. Sonntag gehts auch.

Wie schauts bei euch terminlich aus?


----------



## apoptygma (31. Oktober 2009)

froti schrieb:


> Wenig Kondition ist nicht so tragisch, man kann ja warten bis alle den Berg naufg`schnauft sind
> 
> Runter gehts ja dann fast von alleine.
> 
> ...




Die Haard ist nicht so ganz mein "Gebiet", weder vom höhenmetermässigen "Anspruch" her noch vonner Entfernung 

Wie gesagt, wenn ihr mal hier inner Nähe seid, gebt Laut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froti (8. November 2009)

Guten Morgen,

das Wetter sieht doch ganz gut aus, hat jemand spontan Lust und Zeit auf eine Runde in der Elfringhauser Schweiz oder in der Haard?

Laura u. Alex


----------



## SteffiTycoon (8. November 2009)

Guten Morgen Ihr 2,

ich hätte riesig viel Lust, aber leider habe ich das gestern wohl etwas übertrieben. So daß ich mich heute erst einmal ausruhen muß. Leider - das Wetter ist wirklich toll - Euch viel Spaß, wenn Ihr unterwegs seid.

Viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## froti (8. November 2009)

Hallo Steffi!


Dann erhol dich mal gut
Vielleicht ja nächstes WE.

LG A&L


----------



## Elmo66 (13. November 2009)

@all:

Nur mal ein kleines Lebenszeichen. Bin jetzt 2 Wochen nicht geländetauglich, 
aber dann sollten wir mal Witten unsicher machen. Werde mich dann melden und mal eine Tour anbieten
Vielleicht hat jemand Lust und Zeit...

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## apoptygma (13. November 2009)

Elmo66 schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> Nur mal ein kleines Lebenszeichen. Bin jetzt 2 Wochen nicht geländetauglich,
> aber dann sollten wir mal Witten unsicher machen. Werde mich dann melden und mal eine Tour anbieten
> ...



Ich wäre dabei, wenn das Wetter mitmacht


----------



## Elmo66 (13. November 2009)

@apoptygma:

Sehr schön, für dich ist es ja auch nicht wirklich weit nach Witten zu fahren vermute ich mal

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## apoptygma (13. November 2009)

Elmo66 schrieb:


> @apoptygma:
> 
> Sehr schön, für dich ist es ja auch nicht wirklich weit nach Witten zu fahren vermute ich mal
> 
> Ciao, Elmo66



Na kommr drauf an wohin nach Witten  Das nächste hier ist Bommern.....


----------



## Elmo66 (13. November 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Na kommr drauf an wohin nach Witten  Das nächste hier ist Bommern.....



Start wäre ab Sparkasse oben auf dem Schnee oder ab Nachtigallstraße (Nähe Ruhrbrücke nach Bommern). Das wird schon passen oder passend gemacht!

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## froti (13. November 2009)

Hi,

wären auch dabei, wenn wir von jeglicher Art der Grippe verschont bleiben, allerdings bin ich in zwei Wochen auf Fortbildung.

Also eventuell in 3.

Bis dahin.
Alex und Laura


----------



## Ani (18. November 2009)

sooo, nach dem das wetter sich zum we hin doch bessern soll wäre die frage ob jemand zeit/lust hätte ein ründchen zu drehen (haard zB?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (26. November 2009)

Moin!

Wat geht in der Wittener Fraktion derzeit? ;-)


----------



## Elmo66 (26. November 2009)

Hi, meiner einer ist noch nicht wieder einsatzbereit (geländetechnisch). Dauert auch noch a bisserl, melde mich aber dann sofort

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## froti (26. November 2009)

Dieses Wochenende steht eine Fortbildung an.

Nächsten Sonntag, falls das Wetter es zulässt.

Bis dahin quälen wir uns ab und an auf der Rolle

Laura und Alex


----------



## apoptygma (27. November 2009)

froti schrieb:


> Dieses Wochenende steht eine Fortbildung an.
> 
> Nächsten Sonntag, falls das Wetter es zulässt.
> 
> ...



Nächsten Sonntag haben wir Vereins-Grühkohl-Tour  Ich war gestern 2,5 Std. draussen im Regen unterwegs, wollte ich heute ansich auch, aber ich schau mal, das war schon recht ätzend gestern im Dunkeln und im Regen


----------



## froti (27. November 2009)

Sehr tapfer!
Na dann viel Spass bei eurer Tour. Sicher findet sich noch der ein oder andere Termin und der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt. )


----------

